# Bobcats All-Time Team



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

This is gunna be ugly...

]*Starting 5*

*PG-* Raymond Felton

*SG-* Jason Richardson

*SF-* Gerald Wallace

*PF-* Boris Diaw

*C-* Emeka Okafor

*Bench*

*1-* DJ Augustin
*2-* Stephen Jackson
*3-* Adam Morrison (lol)
*4-* Brevin Knight
*5-* Nazr Mohammed
*6-* Gerald Henderson
*7-* Walter Hermann

Who's on your Bobcats all-time team?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Eesh.....why even do this?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

lmao...can't be the only franchise without one tho

PG- Raymond Felton
SG- Jason Richardson
SF- Gerald Wallace
PF- Boris Diaw
C- Emeka Okafor

Bench
------------

6- Stephen Jackson
7- Primoz Brezec
8- Nazr Mohammed
9- Ben Gordon
10- Kemba Walker
11- Gerald Henderson


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

PG Brevin Knight/Felton/DJ
SG J-Rich/Kemba
SF Stephen Jackson/Gerald Henderson
PF Gerald Wallace/Diaw/Ty Thomas
C Okafor/Mohammed

That one is pretty nasty for sure.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

That's probably the best all-time team in my mind, though that isn't saying much. :laugh:

One change I think I would make to that list though is including Michael Kidd-Gilchrist and dropping DJ.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Prince said:


> One change I think I would make to that list though is including Michael Kidd-Gilchrist and dropping DJ.


MKG has only played 36 games... and still, you're probably right. Ouch.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Kind of sad that he probably is on their all-time already, but on the other hand what an exciting player to have going forward, especially because he's only 19.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> lmao...can't be the only franchise without one tho
> 
> PG- Raymond Felton
> SG- Jason Richardson
> ...


:drums:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

That isn't even a good team if you put them in the NBA right now. 


Disgusting.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

It would be a incredibly dysfunctional team that's for sure.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I didn't even think about that. That's hilarious.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Kemba Walker vs. Stephen Jackson


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Primoz Brezec love, nice. I went to a game in Orlando probably 7 or 8 years ago where I seem to remember him almost single handedly beating the Magic.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Primoz was pretty effective about one night in three. I kept hoping he'd get just good enough so that someone would overpay us for him. This is too sad to think about


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Primoz Brezec in his brief stint with the Bucks a couple of years ago was one of the worst players i have ever seen on an nba court


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> Primoz Brezec love, nice. I went to a game in Orlando probably 7 or 8 years ago where I seem to remember him almost single handedly beating the Magic.


I was curious so I decided to research this. Single handedly beating the Magic is probably a little strong, but he had 20 points and 7 rebounds that helped lead the Bobcats to victory. The win helped them improve to 3-31 on the road. Also key in the victory was 15 points, 15 assists and 8(!) steals from Brevin Knight. 

LINK


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> Also key in the victory was 15 points, 15 assists and 8(!) steals from Brevin Knight.


Notice I have him starting over Felton.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

They actually played together for the most part. At that point in time we couldn't get a SG and we couldn't get anyone to give us anything for BK. At that point Felton was basically ineffective unless you really turned him loose and we didn't have the depth to really run the ball like we wanted to do. Raymond was an okayish two guard really, but far from ideal.


----------



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

PG: Brevin Knight/Raymond Felton
SG: Jason Richardson/Gerald Henderson
SF: Gerald Wallace/Stephen Jackson/Jared Dudley
PF: Boris Diaw/Melvin Ely/Juwan Howard
C: Emeka Okafor/Tyson Chandler

This would be my picks although a few were only in Charlotte for a short period of time (Chandler, Howard, and Dudley).


----------

